# Favorite Type?



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 25, 2008)

What's your favorite pokemon type?

Mine is probably ground. It's strange, but I really like ground types all of a sudden. It probably started with Flygon...


----------



## Furretsu (Jun 25, 2008)

Normal will always be my favorite. I like Dark, Ice, and Ghost, too... but not as much as Normal.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 25, 2008)

Poison. Not the overall strongest or the most popular type, but the Pokemon are badass and it makes for an interesting monotype challenge. :) 

I also like Grass, Water, Ice, and Dark.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jun 25, 2008)

Dragon, with Psychic as a close runner-up, followed by Flying, then Fire.


----------



## Kaito (Jun 25, 2008)

Ice~
Lapras and Spheal for the win please.
Also Ghost. :3


----------



## Darksong (Jun 25, 2008)

My favorites are Ghost, Psychic and Dark, then Fighting (due to ninjas =D)


----------



## Zyn (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark and Fire. 'Cause... they're badass? I dunno.


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 25, 2008)

Fire! And Steel and Electric and Ice and Flying...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Fire, Dark, Electric, Grass, and Flying. They've got most of my favourite Pokemon, so yeah.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jun 25, 2008)

Dragon, Dark, Flying, and Normal, and I'm starting to like Ice more too.  Articuno<3


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

Hmmm... Flying, psychic, fire, fighting, and ice the most.

Really, I like all of them to a certain extent, though...


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 25, 2008)

Are polls not working yet or was one just not added? Cuz I think this was a poll in the last forum. :P

Anyways, Electric is my #1, followed by Ice. Psychic and Ghost are cool too.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jun 25, 2008)

Dark is my favourite type, closely followed by Steel. Yes, both of the second generation types are my favourites.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jun 25, 2008)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Are polls not working yet or was one just not added? Cuz I think this was a poll in the last forum. :P


Yeah, it was a poll. Kind of problematic for folks like me who like too many types. :p


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Jun 25, 2008)

link008 said:


> Yeah, it was a poll. Kind of problematic for folks like me who like too many types. :p


I suppose. But isn't there a kind of poll that lets you select more than one option? Meh, I don't remember. XD


----------



## Dragon_night (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, in order: Ground, Steel, Dragon and psychic. Although, they're more or less even-ish.


----------



## Athasan (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost and Ice--Ghost a bit more because it's spookiesh. Then Ice.

I am also partial to Ground, Bug, Steel, and Dark.


----------



## LunarGryffin (Jun 25, 2008)

Dragon, Dark, and Fire types are my favorite for some reason. *shrugs*


----------



## Evolutionary (Jun 25, 2008)

In order from best to last
Fire,Water,Ice,Flying,Psychic
Yeah
ES


----------



## Peegeray (Jun 25, 2008)

fire
but isn't that kind of obvious? lol


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2008)

Psychic and Ice used to be my favorites, but recently I realized that with only a few exceptions, all of which were Gen IV Pokemon, I love every Ground type in some way, so I guess that's my favorite now.


----------



## Wymsy (Jun 25, 2008)

My favourites are Dragon, Poison and Water.


----------



## Jolty (Jun 25, 2008)

Electric & ice

If they invent a pokemon which combines the 2 I'll love them forever


----------



## Dannichu (Jun 25, 2008)

Electric and Flying. I love Pikachu and a lot of other Electric-types (the Shinx family, the Electrike family), and I love the vast majority of the birds. So yes.


----------



## Altmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Grass-types. Because they have Bulbasaur


----------



## @lex (Jun 25, 2008)

I like Dark and Ice and Psychic and Grass...

No particular favourite, though ^^


----------



## Bluwiikoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Rock, Poison, Grass, Fighting and Bug. Not really in any specific order.


----------



## Espeon (Jun 25, 2008)

I really like the Ice type, it's probably my favourite type, despite the fact that Espeon is my favourite Pokémon. The Ice type has some really interesting Pokémon, like Lapras. Lapras has always been my favourite Kanto Pokémon, next to Charizard.

Psychic type comes second, even though Espeon is my favourite Pokémon of all time.

Feel free to disagree with me here, but I never liked the Electric type...


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost is the win. I like Dark, Fire, and Water types, too.


----------



## Yarnchu (Jun 25, 2008)

Um...in no particular order: Dragon, Fire, Water, Ice....this is to hard. I like all types.


----------



## Get Innocuous! (Jun 25, 2008)

Steel above all, followed by Fire, Flying, Ghost and Dark.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Jun 25, 2008)

Shadow Serenity said:


> Are polls not working yet or was one just not added? Cuz I think this was a poll in the last forum. :P
> 
> Anyways, Electric is my #1, followed by Ice. Psychic and Ghost are cool too.


Oh, thanks for reminding me, lol. *Adds Poll*


----------



## STEELIXMANIAC (Jun 25, 2008)

Water, Steel, Grass and Ice.

My ultimate favourite would be the superb Defenses of the Steel-type though (I prefer defense over offense), but I love the healing abilities of Grass-types too (Giga Drain pwns).


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 25, 2008)

Fire types = awesomenss. Grass types and bug types come in second because they have Victreebel and Vespiquen.


----------



## Minish (Jun 25, 2008)

I've always loved Water. I reckon when I first started playing the games properly five years ago I instantly liked Fire for some reason, but since then I've always loved Water Pokémon.

Then comes Electric and Flying~


----------



## S.Torchic (Jun 25, 2008)

My favourite type has got to be fire. It rocks!


----------



## DeadAccount (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm quite fond of the Fire, Flying and Electric types. But if I had to choose one then I'll choose Electric.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 25, 2008)

Definitely fire. They have weaknesses and aren't the strongest, but I like them. =3 I also think there are too few fire types now...


----------



## Ramsie (Jun 25, 2008)

My favourite is Fire. but I also like most Pokemon from the Electric, Dark, Water, Ice, Psychic, and Grass types.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jun 25, 2008)

Flying. Flying is the most awesome type ever, and they kick ass.


----------



## The Quicker Picker-Upper (Jun 25, 2008)

Ghost. Mismagius. 'nough said.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jun 25, 2008)

Psychic types. They can kill you with their brains.


----------



## Fluffy the Eevee (Jun 25, 2008)

Fire, Fighting, Electric, Normal, and Dark in that order. Fire owns!


----------



## Deathguise (Jun 25, 2008)

Ground, Dark, Rock and Water


----------



## S. E. (Jun 25, 2008)

Fire, Poison, Grass, Dragon, Water, and Dark. No real order, but I voted Fire.


----------



## Goldenpelt (Jun 26, 2008)

Water and Ice. My top three favorite Pokemon are water type and my favorite legendary is ice type. I voted for water.


----------



## Comatoad (Jun 26, 2008)

Hail FIRE!


----------



## Nimravus (Jun 26, 2008)

Psychic. Always loved it. Always will love it. I like most other types, aside from Bug and Poison. Not too keen on Ghost either, though I have no problem using them.


----------



## zaxly100 (Jun 27, 2008)

Ice, then fire, normal, and poison.


----------



## Vrai Espoir (Jun 27, 2008)

Bugs > you all.


----------



## Alaphlosiam (Jun 27, 2008)

Psychic, then Fire. Maybe Dark after that, along with Poison. Otherwise, I don't really care.


----------



## vaporeon99 (Jun 27, 2008)

My favorite type would he to be Dark, with dragon a close second. I like the dark types because they have only have 1 main weaknesses for example.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Electric! No, Psychic! No, Ghost! No, Dark!


Can I chose all four?


----------



## Noctowl (Jun 27, 2008)

Normal. Most of my fave pokemon are normal/part normal so... 
Next would be flying. ^v^


----------



## The Alpha Banana (Jun 27, 2008)

I like electric types because they are pretty useful, and they're usually cute. :D


----------



## Qwilfish (Jun 28, 2008)

Poison and Ice.


----------



## Mercury (Jun 28, 2008)

Water type forever! It's because the Water Starters are cute.


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

my favorite is water. the first pokemon that i ever trained and picked as my starter pokemon was mudkip so i basically love all water type pokemon.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Dark, dragon, ice, fire, electric :)...


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Dark, and dragon


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 26, 2008)

bug, 'cause i like invertebrates.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 28, 2008)

I like Dark the most.


----------



## Sketchy Galore (Aug 28, 2008)

For me it's a tie between Grass, Bug and Poison.  After those I like Ground.

I voted grass on the poll because nobody else did.  Really guys? :(

And I don't see why so many people like fire types.  The only one I really like is Vulpix. :- /


----------



## Daigonite (Aug 29, 2008)

Flying, with Steel and Dark tied for a close second. I can't stand Grass, Bug or Dragon Types, although sometimes there are exceptions (Sceptile, Ninjask and Garchomp, for example)


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 4, 2008)

My opinion has changed. Psychic is my favorite type by a long stretching path full of rainbow, bunnies and flowers. It is just cool and the pokemon of it's type rock. I could say Espeon is tied for first place for favorite pokemon with Eevee. Gardevoir is 6th place which is pretty good. Same with Gallade and alot more psychics. 

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 4, 2008)

Bug, then grass, then flying, then bug.
Probably because Heracross and Yanmega are my favorites.


----------



## Strawberry (Sep 4, 2008)

Ice types are awesome, like Spheal and Snorunt :D


----------



## Dark_star (Sep 6, 2008)

My favorite is fire.... In real life, it's very pretty, and Quilava is such a cute pokemon.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Sep 6, 2008)

My favourite type would have to be Electric, since a lot of my favourite Pokemon are electric and it's just a cool concept for a type anyway. :3

After Electric, my favourites are (in no particular order): flying, ice, fire, and ground.


----------



## Dark Butterfly (Sep 6, 2008)

Water, Dark, Ice & Fighting.


----------



## Shadow Zangoose (Sep 6, 2008)

W00t! First steel voter!


----------



## Cyndaquil (Sep 6, 2008)

I like fire and psycic that could make an awesome type pokemon too.


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 9, 2008)

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Poison. Not the overall strongest or the most popular type, but the Pokemon are badass and it makes for an interesting monotype challenge. :)


This.

Also like Ghost and Ground.


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 11, 2008)

Fire and Psychic. Those types would really go well together and the pokemon could be a light and mind pokemon. But I voted for Fire I think.


----------



## linkink825 (Sep 12, 2008)

yes! good choice! ;)


----------



## Linzys (Sep 12, 2008)

Ghost, poison and psychic. In that order. :3


----------



## Akai Safaia (Sep 12, 2008)

My all-time favorite type is Fire. My reason? Well.. I really love Ninetales (which is my favorite Pokemon) and plus I love fire in real-life. Most of the Fire type Pokemon are interesting (though the 4th generation ones are... weird. To say the least).. I just love Fire. 
A few of my other favorites are Dragon, Dark, and Ice in no particular order.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2008)

Fire, Dragon and Steel. Nothing to choose between them.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Sep 16, 2008)

Electric, Dark, Fire. I don't really super prefer these types, they just happen to have tons of awesome Pokemon in their ranks.


----------



## Kithic (Sep 21, 2008)

Rock, Grass and Water. <3 I just love how much they can pwn!


----------



## kunikida. (Sep 27, 2008)

Dark and Fire! Isn't this a super suprise? *cheesy grin*


----------



## TrainerFlandon (Dec 28, 2008)

Fire.Its Awesome and cool.Blaziken and Charizard rock!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 28, 2008)

Psychic and Ice

Changes all the time. Psychic stays but the other slot changes and changes...


----------



## PichuK (Dec 28, 2008)

Flying for me. Ice is a close second.


----------



## S.K (Dec 28, 2008)

Dark, duh.

In a close second is Dragon and then probably Bug


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 28, 2008)

Bug Types:

Scizor
Scyther
Heracross
Kricketune
Vespiqueen

See?


----------



## Arceus thrasher (Dec 29, 2008)

I like ice types the most. Even though none of them look "cool"


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 29, 2008)

Are you joking? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bug are my second favourite now, my absolute favourite is Dark.


----------



## H20firefly (Jan 5, 2009)

dark types because they are just totally awesome
Absol and the Krows are the best though


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 6, 2009)

Bug, Ghost, Ground, Fighting, Grass... most types really, but I like some a bit more than others.

Voted for Bug on the poll, though.


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Flying is the best.


----------



## StyliBoy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ice, Water, Psychic

I like passive, but these types RAWK!!

I don't like Fire or Dragon that much...


----------



## Daigonite (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I can tell you like Psychic 0_o

And Dragon is kind of meh. I don't like it, being resistant against the starter types.


----------



## Coloursfall (Jan 6, 2009)

Normal, Ice, and Dragon, yo >D

I like normal best though.  Persian <3


----------



## ijy (Jan 6, 2009)

dragons are super special awesome!!!


----------



## Dragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you, everyone

This question is sooo pointless. >:3

Flying type is second.


----------



## FKOD (Jan 10, 2009)

Steel types are my personal favorite. Dark and psychic types are snazzy too.


----------



## KOOLIONESSFULL (Jan 10, 2009)

Poor Fighting type...


----------



## ijy (Jan 16, 2009)

also i think that ghosts are awesome to.


----------



## Mudkipz (Jan 16, 2009)

Fire! My very first pokemanz was a Charmander... : D


----------



## Enekuro (Jan 16, 2009)

I have a major liking for the Bug type and the psychic type.

Bug:
Vespiquen
Heracross
Scyther/Scizor
Mothim
Shedinja
Kricketot/Kricketune

Bugs are awesome


----------



## Arcanine (Jan 16, 2009)

Dark. Because of some guys like Cacturne, Honchkrow, Crawdaunt, Houndoom, Absol, Mightyena, Weavile, etc.

Ghost is also cool. Because of Dusknoir and Mismagius (mainly).


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 17, 2009)

Water and Ice have replaced Fire and Psychic.


----------



## Abwayax (Jan 18, 2009)

dark, which imho isn't represented too well (in contrast to water, normal, etc. which are way overrepresented)

ghost and steel are others I can think of that I like too.


----------



## Pride of Kings (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm a fan of normal-types. For no particular reason either.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow... I can't believe nobody's voted for Fighting yet. O_o


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Jan 31, 2009)

My 3 favourites:_
Bug
Ghost
Dark


----------



## Magical Chicken Wing (Feb 7, 2009)

Psychic, followed by Ice and Ground.


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Feb 17, 2009)

I would have to say Psychic, but types like Electric and Ice are pretty fun too .


----------

